# Bored in Class...Short Story!



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

So I was bored in class today and wrote this during class. I didn't get a chance to proof read it, but it's just for fun! Let me know if anyone wants to proof read or help me. LOL thanks!

Alias












The Imperium was a lapdog for greater powers in the galaxy. Nothing but errand fools who thought they were doing the greater good to protect the human race, and little did they know that their greatest efforts were in vain. Fools, Fools, Fools.....

"Governor"

Startled out of his moment of reverie, Governor Elyte looked at the magister who was addressing him. Another incompetent fool but one who could be used and twisted to accomplish his means.

"Speak", replied Elyte.

"Governor, your proposed plan to reduce the number of offworld IG regiments stationed in major cities has met with some opposition from the nobles. They are afraid the reduced protection could spell disaster if we ever have a crisis like we did 20 years ago," replied the magister.

Was it only 20 years now. Elyte wasn't even sure anymore, he mind had fallen and twisted so far, that things like that didn't even register as important anymore. 

An uprising ignited by Chaos Space Marines of the Night Lords had only been stopped with the lives of millions and the intervention of loyal space marines. Needless, that was paltry compared to what Elyte had planned for Rectyin IV. To long had he suffered imperial dignitaries and politics. An inquisitorial purge had almost cost him his office for incompetence, when in fact there was nothing he could have done to halt the invasion. It was one night those many years ago that he had heard the voice for the first time...

******​
"Governor, that same power could be yours one day"

Standing on the balcony of his mansion, Elyte almost toppled off from the sudden voice that spoke.

"Imagine the power to punish those who wronged you. The power to be a hero, and make things right. The power....to see your son again."

Looking around nervously, Elyte wasn't sure what the voice was implying, but....Agrent...his son...once so close, but seperated by imperial politics and eventually forever by the war. Panged memories raced through his mind at remembering the loss of his son to a chaos cultist, when loyal imperial guardsmen fled around him. 

"Cowards", screamed Elyte.

He had no clue why this mental images were so strong in his head, but all the submersed memories of his son and anger at the imperium came boiling to the front with anger he never had.

"We can give you that chance to see your son again, the chance to make right those wrongs, and to give you what you desire the most," the voice said.

Could it be true? A chance to see Agrent again. Impossible...

"Impossible, you speak lies. I saw my sons dead body, and it was beyond saving," muttered Elyte.

"Haha friend. Impossible you say. What if I told you that it's not impossible and you could see him again?" said the voice.

Elyte was starting to become discerned, he couldn't focus, and something at the most basic level in his mind was telling him that maybe it wasn't impossible. Maybe he could see Agrent again.

"Watch" said the voice suddenly.

Suddenly Agrent was standing there. Tall and strong like his father, with a beaming smile the women always found wanting.

"Son, is that really you?"

"Father. It is me, and I can only be here for but a moment, but you must save me, and bring me back, I have seen it and know it is possible"

"What must I do? I will do anything to bring you back. Name the price and it shall be paid!" yelled Elyte.

As suddenly as it had been there the image was gone. Yet, the voice remained.

"Life father....Life" whispered Agrent's retreating voice.

Standing speechless, Elyte's mind tried to process what had just happened, but he once again found himself incapable of focusing on anything, but he now had a sense of purpose. His son could be saved!

"Are you ready to do what it takes mortal? Pay the ultimate price to reap the ultimate benefit?" the mysterious voice said.

Elyte didn't even bother to respond, his mind was lost in a euphoria of emotions and feelings at the moment, but he did manage to turn around and bow his head.

"Very good mortal, and so we shall begin bringing this world to heel"

That was the first time Rectyin had heard of Slaanesh.

******​
Now almost 20 years later Elyte was ready to bring his son forth. It had not been an easy road, but with the voice to guide him things had been remarkably smooth. Now on the eve of his sons death he was ready to bring forth his son again.

"Governor, did you hear the opposition from Lord Juto and Lord Brety?" asked Magister Tyraneus.


Tyraneus would be dealt with soon enough along with the inquisition operatives who thought they were operating secretly in his household. Trouble would come from Juto and Brety though and he must deal with them. The voice had assured him that as long as any loyal IG regiments were out of the major cities on this eve, that they would be dealt with accordingly. Yet now, he found himself facing 2 of the most rigid lords on this planet who were refusing to move their regiments into place.

"Contact Lord Juto directly and tell him I wish to speak with him," responded Elyte.

Fools. They didn't understand the pleasure of not following the strict imperial hierarchy. Yet the fool juto must be dealt with. His city, Gorfret Major, had the largest armory on the planet and was capable of stalling any plans. Most of the major imperial commanders magisters had joined Elyte in his cause after seeing the great pleasure he could bestow upon him, but not all were as willing. Juto was one of those.

Suddenly noticing the serving staff bringing around drinks and other exotic food to the table, Elyte noticed one striking women in particular. He never remember seeing her before, but she had a tall lithe body, and a face to match. Feeling an intense heat burning in his body, Elyte knew he wanted to show this women the ultimate in pleasure. The ultimate in pleasure from Slaneesh. Intercourse was no longer a sense of release for him and merely a catalyst to the orgies that followed. Orgies of blood and death.

"Governor, we have Lord Juto on the line," said a minor lord.

Swiveling in his chair, Elyte faced the coms screen.

"Lord Juto, it's good to see your face again," said Elyte. "You can't even begin to imagine the pleasure it brings to my face."

Elyte already had visually torn apart Juto's face and down all manners of sacralige to it. His moment of pleasure was suddenly stopped when he noticed the tall serving women staring at him from across the room. Those eyes were so unsettling, but he knew he must have her.

"Governor, it is good to see you also," responded Juto, oblivious to the sarcasm.

"I understand you have yet to move your IG regiment into the field as instructed and allow planet levies into your city," said Elyte.

"Governor, I understand exactly, but I do not think that is a prudent move. It would leave the city defenseless and expose our greatest source of munitions on the planet."

Snickering, Elyte could imagine the dead bodies piled around the armory and the gore and blood to go with it. Now that was a site he would enjoy. Right after dealing with Juto and those inquisition bastards.

A new light took hold of Elyte as he suddenly stood up. There was a fire in his eyes not previously there. And his voice had subtlely changed.

"Juto that sounds almost like treason. Disobeying a direct order of the governor on a military matter. The imperium takes treason quite seriously, and I would hate to see the result of that charged being placed on you! Now shut up and move your regiment out of the city before I have take matters into my own hands! Trust me...You won't like that, it could end very badly for you and your family." screamed Elyte.

The coms net went blank and Elyte crashed down into his seat!

Such fools he thought to himself. His god had promised him any opposition would be dealt with so the ritual to bring his son back went unhindered. Looking around the room at the commanders and magisters loyal to him, he knew that nothing could go wrong.

Laughing Elyte began to think about the serving wench again. As she walked by he reached out and touched her ass. She would do nicely. Firm, yet still soft enough in all the right places. After taking her, he would slowly disect her apart, and enjoy the sensation of blood on his tongue. After listening to that fool Juto, it would bring great excitement to him, right before the ritual. Right now he had to put a show on for his guests and discuss the matters that would take him to glory.

"Gentlemen, tonight is the night we have all been waiting for, for a very long time," began Elyte.

******​
Lord Juto walked up the stairs to the governor's mansion in full ceremonial armor to present himself to the governor. He would never betray the imperium, but he would not subject himself to a trumped up charge by the governor. He would resign his post and retire to another planet away from politics and idiots like Elyte.

The governor had once been a noble and upstanding individual, and Juto had much respect for him. However, over the years he slowly became eratic and insensitive to the people, and his purpose as governor. He was almost impossible to deal with and Juto had put up a very stiff back just to keep his post. 

Time to forget about those times though, and prepare for dealing with Elyte one last time. They had reached the governor's staff room, and Juto's honor guard lined up on either side. Approaching the door, Juto thought one last time, about times long forgotten and then opened the door.

******​
Laying strewn across the staff room were bodies. It almost seemed the once pristine and expensive room was now a sea of red. Juto's mind frantically searched for an answer as his hand went automatically to the sword at his waist. It seemed like every individual in the room had been cut on a major artery and left to bleed dry across the floor. That was with the exception o an imbole body at the front of the room.

Laying on the table was Elyte's head, and a long slender dagger held his tongue pinned to the table. There was look of complete fear on his face, but it almost looked like he was enjoying the sensation at the same time. Of any attacker there was no sign. However there was a window open, and the breeze was slightly blowing the curtains around. Perhaps if I just take a look thought Juto....


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice suspense, good story though you spelt Slaanesh wrong, still good.


----------



## Woothedoo (Feb 13, 2008)

PORN FOR THE PORN GOD! lol was good cant wait for it to be finished


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

If anyone thought this was even semi-decent I'll continue it in my free time otherwise I'll leave it as is. Let me know!

Alias


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I really think you should enter it in the comp, Alias


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

more this is good


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn it you made my toast go cold! After being hooked on that I reach for a slice only to realise it has been neglected due to a short story of Toast-chilling calibre before me!

Very good! Cant wait for more

*Goes to make more toast*


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

In the sixth paragraph, "Elyte wasn't even sure anymore, HE mind had fallen and twisted so far," I assume you ment HIS mind. Other than that it was a very good story.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you're still interested in working on this, I'd be happy to proofread it for you...I think you've definitely got something worth working on here. With a bit of polish, this piece could easily be the start to some good fiction...


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

Great Work. awesome, it left me hanging, i love being left hanging XD


----------

